# Packgoat FAQ's~ I need Ideas for a sign



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

I have another packgoat demo coming up this month. Everytime I go to the day long events, people ask me the same questions over and over again. I have decided that making up a sign with bulleted facts would be helpful. Now I just need some ideas of what to put on the sigh. 

I don't want it to say "yes its a goat, no you cant milk HIM" or "no they are not hear for kiddie rides". This is what I have so far....Thank you wikipedia.

A packgoat is a goat used as a beast of burden, for carriying cargo. Generally, large wethers (castrated male) goats are used for packing.

They are generally used in wilderness camping or day hiking. 

Once trained, a packgoat will stay near camp and follow their human masters on the trail, much as dogs will, without having to be leashed or tethered. 

A healthy and fit packgoat can carry up to 25 percent of its weight (about 50lbs) and walk up to about 12 miles per day depending on its load weight, the terrain, and the animal's conditioning. 


They are generally less expensive to own than other pack animals since they are natural browsing animals and can feed themselves along the way.

Anymore suggestions would be VERY welcome. I have to get the draft to the sign maker by Wednesday.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Mt 16:4 A wicked and adulterous generation seeketh after a sign; ;-)

Goats can climb where burros and horses can't.

They can be loaded in a minivan, or self -load in a truck without ramps.

Each goat has his own personality, but when raised from birth and socialized with people, dogs, and horses are usually gregarious though perhaps not as cuddly as a kitten.

Goats have four stomachs, so they eat the same stuff four times.

They can go three days without water, or obtain water by eating green browse.

Goats can swim but generally don't like the water.

Goats have been known to surf and canoe, but have yet to take up skydiving and scuba.

No. You can't kill a goat by staring at it, so stop trying. Your eyes may get stuck that way.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Their rectangular pupils help them see in a greater arch so they can see predators sneaking up on them. 

Their horns help cool their blood.

They can climb trees.

They are not nocturnal, preferring to sleep.

No. You can't take these home, they're mine.

Monster energy drinks contain tourine not goat urine. (Yes, this is really a common question, google it)

In a survival situation, though it it unsafe to drink goat urine, they will concentrate water from green browse and you can use a solar still to purify it.

They don't eat cans but will eat a paper label off a can.

There are claims that goats can be house trained, but I'm not sure why you would want to. It's easier to move a TV to the barn.

Though goats can eat many things, they can be picky eaters when they choose to be. 

Goats are consider farm animal, or agricultural animals for the purposes of most city codes. They are not as smelly or as noisy as dogs. 

National Parks generally do not permit them as pack animals. Though waivers may be obtained as an assistance animal if you need help enjoying the park. 

Goats digest most seeds and so are not prone to spreading weeds. 

The general rule is, if it's not prohibited you are allowed to do it. So we are making plans to take ours to Disneyland.

Goats do not walk well on top of loose snow, and so are limited in the same manner as humans unless wearing snowshoes. Donkeys have been fitted with snowshoes, so why not?

Their bones are supposed to stick out like that. If they were starving, they would be laying on their backs with their tongues hanging out.

Satanists have maligned the goat. They were considered clean animals and interchangeable with sheep for Hebrew sacrifices.

The inside of the hoof is like calloused skin and the outside is like fingernail. This combination gives the superb friction and the ability to use the tiniest of cracks in the rock for climbing.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

The sign is starting to look like a booklet ;-)


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

I knew I could count on you Bob! Thanks for the smile....I'll try to leave the sarcastic comments to the trail. I LOOOOVEEE giving absurd an sarcastic answers to stupid questions on the trail. That way the people walk away perplexed or laughing. Either way, they fully deserve it.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

My favorite response to "Can you milk him?" 

"Here, why don't you try!" 

Have fun at your event! Are you going to demo any obstacles? 

A fun idea for your sign might even be to put it on a sandwich board and hang it on one of your goats. We have done that with our goat before and it gets a lot of attention.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

We have sold at least two bucks who could actually be milked. A not so rare bi product of 3000-4000 lbs milk lines  Granted we are not talking about the buck having an udder


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

How about in the form of a handout?


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Cool handout, but you forgot some:

This weekend was my first...

"What are their names?"
"Larry, Moe, Diego, Mikey."
"Can you milk them?"

I am polite to everyone, but in my mind I have a different conversation...

They're all on lead because of all the dogs.
Q: "Are they yours?"
A: "No, we stole them from the Greek kid in the ditch around the corner."

Q: "Are they from Europe?"
A: "They are... far from Europe."

Q: "Are you allowed to have them?"
A: "No. They have been banned by the Federal Government for 100 years. We have to hide them inside dope shipments to get them across the border.

Q: "Do they run away?"
A: "They've only done that once and we never found them."

Q: "Do they spit?"
A: "Only when chewing tobacco."

Q: "Are they like dogs?"
A: "Yes. Exactly like dogs. But completely different. They're kinda like tigers in the same way. Completely different."

Q: "What do they carry in the packs?"
A: "Women's clothing for the Julie Andrews look-alike contest at the top of the mountain."

Q: What do they carry in the packs?
A: Two garden gnomes.

Q: Why do you have two garden gnomes.
A: They don't like to travel alone.

Q: "What do they carry in the packs?"
A: "The remains of the last person who asked."

Q: "What do they eat up here?"
A: "The stuff they carry in the pack."

Q: "What is that?"
A: "It's a teenager... she's my daughter. Oh you mean those..."

Q: "Are you going up the mountain to camp?"
A: "We've been camping in the city, we're finally going home."

Q: "Do they drink water?"
A: "No, they absorb it from the air through those straws on their heads."

Q: "Why do they have square eyes?"
A: "To keep them from rolling down the hill when they plop out."

Q: "Can they pull like a dog?
A: "They.. like ..can, but I don't think the dog would appreciate it.

Larry picked up a plastic bag...
One lady who probably worked as a checker somewhere smirked and asked "Do your goats prefer paper or plastic?"
A: "Either one is fine, they are bi-sack-tual. "

Q: "Your goat carries more than my wife"
A: ... And I don't have to kiss your wife.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

hehe some of your best yet Bob!


----------



## Rockytopsis (Oct 5, 2007)

Gonna try and remember some of these the next time I have the goats in public.
Thanks
Nancy


----------



## CASDOG1 (Feb 1, 2013)

DYING laughing over here! These are better than the stuff I get with my dogs.


----------

